# Наше творчество > Проза >  Сказки Нави

## Навь

Я не писатель, а хореограф, но иногда придумывая сюжет танца рождается, а скорее чем-то навеваются законченные истории.Предлагаю на Ваш суд...

*Сказание о свете Коляды.*Ясень и Злата ждали первенца. Весной, в Ярилину неделю изображали они Лелю и Полелю – вызывали, пробуждали живоносные силы Матушки Земли. Молодым огнем и задором будили любовное томление вспаханного поля. Как поле приняло в недра свои семена нового года и обильно взошло и заколосилось, так и счастливо понесла Злата, безмерно радуя род. Многие сразу стали свататься к Злате, но выбрала она светлоглазого Ясеня, с кем возжигала земную ярость и с кем зачала дитя. Должным образом, справив свадьбу и благословясь, ушли жить они в свой дом, построенный хоть и далековато от большинства жилищ, зато место было мирное и благостное. Старый волхв из святилища Даждьбога сам выбрал место и сказал, что благое оно для всего рода. Так с молитвами возвели избу, и вековые сосны, у подножия которых встало жилище, взяли молодую семью под свою опеку. Ладно, и крепко жили молодые, поселилось под их крышей радостное ожидание. Обилен и радостен был урожай, собранный родом, удачна охота, приветлив и ласков был каждый приходящий день. Ладно, и без тягости жилось и умиралось в этот год людям.
Подходил к концу месяц овсень. Недавно отелилась корова в хозяйстве Златы и Ясеня, скоро подходил срок и самой Злате. Румяна, весела была молодая хозяйка и высокая рогатая кика замужней жены удивительно подчеркивала ее светлую, ласковую красоту. Родовичи часто зазывали к себе в гости Злату. И не только по обычаю и ради благости несущей, но и просто оттого, что любили молодуху за приветливый нрав, добрый глаз. Не обижала Злата отказом: заходила в жилища, принимала угощения, благодарила искренне. И все у нее спорилось, выходило на загляденье ладно.
Отправился Ясень на охоту, пока у жены срок не вышел, обещал вернуться в три дня.
Проворной белкой сновала Злата по хозяйству, словно и не была в тягости. Пела да радовалась, поджидала милого мужа да того прибавка, что под сердцем носила.
Та ночь выдалась вьюжная, да ветреная. Набросила молодуха душегрейку и побежала в хлев скотину проверить, особенно коровушку с телочкой. В хлеву тепло, пахнет сеном, родным животным духом. Хорошо среди скотины. Приголубила Злата маленькую телочку. Обняла, прижалась к коровушке. Так и стояли они, тесно прижавшись, друг к другу, в тепле и тихой домашней благости. Вдруг ухнуло что-то со страшной силой, ветер ударился в стены хлева. Застонали сосны-хранительницы, и еще раз сотряс хлев до последнего бревнышка, загасил лучину в светце и распахнул двери страшный удар. От страха и неожиданности взбрыкнула коровушка. Развернулась рогами ко входу защищая от неведомого врага. Да вот только с этим другая беда приключилась – от сильного рывка разжала Злата руки. Отнесло ее к стене, сильно приложило спиной о бревна. А затем задела рогатая кормилица свою хозяйку крупом и лягнула, со страху не разобрав с кем воюет. Удар пришелся прямо в живот. Охнула Злата, сползла на сухое сенцо, недавно самой заботливо посыпанное. Да так и разрешилась от бремени.
Большие печальные глаза смотрели на Злату, когда пришла она в себя.
-Где мое дитя? – то ли прошептала, то ли прохрипела несчастная.
Пристально посмотрела коровушка на свою хозяйку, повела рогатой головой и отступила в сторону. Лежал на соломке младенчик тихий-тихий и холодный уже.
Не звука не издала Злата. Огненные и черные всполохи заслонили от нее мир. Себя не помня, унесла младенчика в лес, только пела Земле Матушке веду-жалобу.
Не помнила она ни того, как отворилась земля, забирая в свое лоно тельце, ни того, как вновь закрылась. Как повернули ласковые ветви деревьев ее к дому и передавали, словно на руках несли, до самого жилища. Но не пошла в дом Злата, развернулась и снова в хлев понесли ее ноги. Там светло было. Притворила за собой дверь. Пошла к яселькам. А там как в сказке – дитя лежало – крохотная девочка. Смотрела она на молодую женщину пронзительными черными глазами. Словно оценивая, и свет стал уходить из хлева, и разливаться над ним, над соснами-хранительницами, над всем миром – то всходила утренняя звезда.
- Дочка,- утвердила Злата и взяла малышку на руки.
В этот момент двери отворились, и хлев вошли старцы.
-Утренняя звезда привела нас сюда – возвестили они. – Это _дар богов_.
Самый старый волхв подошел к молодой женщине, которая так и застыла к ним спиной, заслоняя собой ребенка.
Младенцем оказалась девочка: очень маленькая, худенькая, сквозь полупрозрачную кожицу просвечивались ребрышки. Вот только огромные, глубокие как ночное небо, с бликами яростных звезд глаза, были не человечески, и сила в них плескалась необоримая. Эти глаза строго посмотрели на волхва, тонкие губы сложились в гримасе отказа. Слабые ручонки потянулись к женщине. Малышка отвернулась и стала искать грудь. Изумленный волхв посмотрел на женщину и встретил безумный, горящий взгляд. Почерневшее от мук лицо, запавшие глаза, ярость волчицы, вот что он узрел.
- Не дар! – прохрипела женщина, не сводя горящего взгляда со старика. Он еще раз посмотрел на малышку, и словно две рогатины ударили в волхва, он с достоинством поклонился, отошел к изумленным старцам, так и застывшим у входа.
- Не та, – громко сказал он. И все вышли.
Теперь ясно было видно, что звезда указывает идти далее, длинный луч указывал направление.
В хлеву Злата укачивала свою приобретенную дочь, в небе сияла звезда, волхвы продолжали свой путь. Когда старший волхв оглянулся, он точно знал, что глаза его не подводят – на хлев указывал другой - короткий луч. Волхв склонил седую голову, повинуясь воле богов.
...Прошло время детства дочери Златы. Странное детское имя – Нета, сменилось на взрослое – Богдана. Наступила пора юности. Какой выросла Богдана?- судите сами. Тот, кто вглядывался внимательно не мог налюбоваться - больно хороша девка: невысокая, гибкая, легкая и стройная. Нежное, удивительно красивое лицо словно светиться из глубины. Огромные серые глаза - глубокие как омуты и искрящиеся, так и хочется раствориться в них. Ресницы длинные, черные, на кончиках, словно в золотистом пуху. Волосы как игра золота, меда и пшеницы – каждый волос свой цвет имеет, а вместе – переливчатый водопад звездных отражений. Голос мягкий, музыкальный, руки маленькие, нежные, спорые. Прикосновения легкие, исцеляющие. Только в жизни мало времени на спокойное любование, да и Богдана не из тех, кто свою красоту вперед прочего выставляет. Потому люди видели ее несколько иначе, даже мать Злата вздрагивала порой,особенно глядя мельком, и было от чего: острой полосой отточенной стали, голубоватым – звездным светом мелькала она мимо людей. Волосы, даже будучи убраны, казалось, вьются за девушкой кольцами ночной темноты, глаза были черными и злыми, особенно если задумывалась или мечтала о чем-то быстро-быстро переделывая дела по хозяйству.
Парни влюблялись в нее беспамяти, но боялись даже разговор заводить, девки видели в ней злую соперницу. Взрослые считали ее странной, не даром обликом переменчива. Да и волхв не парней отправлял на испытание к священному дереву в день наречения имени, а ее. И имя дало ей дерево. А вот дети, старики, животные и растения тянулись к ней и доверяли – значит, нет в человеке худого.

…. Наступили страшные времена – пропали с небес светила: солнце, месяц, звезды частые. В очагах не горел огонь, гас, не желая принимать ни дары, ни пищу, ни молитвы. Только истинный – громовой огонь горел, давал людям надежду, свет и тепло. Так и порешили Родовичи – пережить черное время в волшебном доме Тури и Суонетар, издавна хранящих огонь перуновых молний. Место было заповедное, редко кто отваживался так далеко уходить на закат. Но волхвы точно указали единственное место, откуда ждать спасения. Туда и отправились: прошли Ингрию, преодолели водоскат Иматра на реке Вуокса, пришли в страну Калевалы, где и были приняты.
Разместили гостей так: женщины и дети – в большом земляном доме. Там скрытая от злых духов, постоянно горела лучина в ставце, сделанном, как говорили, из лучшего крушеца самим Тором, и добавлена в металл руда самого огненного бога. От того не гасима была та лучина в любых несчастьях. Мужчины же, подростки, старики – в других земляных домах, и это было правильно.
Нет нужды описывать страх и отчаяние людей. Так вышло, что самые сильные и стойкие духом стали поводырями остальным. Так молодка Богдана стала большухой в доме женщин. Хоть и не по возрасту вроде бы ей было. Но не только умением справить любую работу. Не только удивительным лекарским даром, открытым во время путешествия в девушке, признали ее за старшую. Были в ней - великая сила духа, мудрость и железная воля, какой не каждый воин мог похвастать. Никто не заметил, как изменился ее облик. Теперь всегда на жестко-сосредоточенном лице горели черные глаза, волосы стали тоже цвета ночного неба, только вспыхивали в них яркие звездные искры. Стала она выше и постоянное сияние сопровождало ее везде. Люди не очень замечали этого – больно уж властна и строга была девица. А взгляд просто пугал.
- Ведьма, - шептали женщины за спиной, но несли к ней захворавших детей, шли за помощью.
В одну из ночей упала защитная слега, - у входа в женскую землянку стояли жрецы Неведомого. Говорили они такие речи:
- Не почитали люди темных богов, не приносили кровавые жертвы. Не будет теперь вам ни солнца, ни ясных звездочек. А чтобы искупить свою вину принесите в жертву по невинной девице, парню, младенцу обеих полов от каждого рода. Иначе все одно не жить вам, без тепла, еды, без нового урожая…..
Кто знает, сколь долго разорялись бы послы и чем бы закончилось их посольство. Только вышла к незваным Богдана, переступила порог, вновь загородила вход слегой. Ни слова не произнесла она, лишь головой покачала, а от взгляда ее съежились послы и попятились вон. Плакали женщины, прижимались к матерям дети, а Богдана взяла прялку стала тянуть нить, мерно жужжало веретено, успокаивая и усыпляя.
 Прошло еще сколько то дней. Богдана не принимала от мужчин ни дичи, ни рыбы. Вскоре к женской землянке ни кто более не подходил. Питались ее обитатели только растительной пищей, квашеньями и то помалу. Казалось, что только они в живых остались. Была среди молодых женщин Марьятта родившая сына от брусники, все ждали что будет этот ребенок новым героем Калевалы. Малыш не плакал, бал очень серьезен, а улыбался только одной Богдане. Вот только мать прятала сына от странной и страшной большухи. Стали роптать женщины: сколько голодать можно, почему с мужьями нельзя видеться? сварила Богдана сочива, напекла сочевиков, раздала помалу и собралась на выход. Часто выходила только она из жилища, по людским делам и своим колдовским, как полагали люди. Другим выход был заказан.
- Это тебя, ведьму надо было принести в жертву, - ударил в спину вопль Марьятты. По одному сочевику дала, к свету не выпускаешь. Надо принести требуемые жертвы, остальные жить останутся!
Резко шагнула Богдана обратно.
- Тебе ли, Марьятта, говорить такое? Отдать невинных в жертву? Посмотри вокруг – все кто пришел сюда, все живы и здоровы. Света тебе охота, так нет его еще. Вот единственный - лучина перунова. Скоро, скоро будет желанное, а пока сидите здесь, в схороне.
Вышла Богдана, а в сердце ее стучали слова о жертве, но не глупые речи Марьятты, а что-то глубинное, душевное. Все ярче и ярче разгорались звездным светом глаза девушки, потом она сама засветилась как луна в морозный день и первый солнечный луч озарил ее, а потом раскинула звездная дочь руки и растворилась на солнечной дорожке.
- Люди, солнце вернулось, - раздался чей-то радостный вопль. Вышли люди из своих убежищ, стали радоваться, славить.
Не сразу заметили родичи отсутствие Богданы, а когда хватились, изрек малый сын Марьятты:
- Не была она человеком, а была светом Коляды, что дан был людям, для выживания рода людского пока бог силу не наберет и не оборит Черного Змея. Давайте славить мудрость и ласку божественную.
Зажигали Люди костры, прыгали через них, водили хороводы, помогали разбежаться новому коло, и нам тоже завещали делать. И летит над людьми, над дымами Златорогий Олень, строго спрашивает
- В своем ли круге вы, люди? Дорогой ли Прави вы идете, Богом Данной?

----------


## PAN

> Сказки Нави


 :flower: ...

----------


## Навь

ЖИВЫЕ КАМНИ .
Глава 1
Д А Р И Л Л А .
   Я Дарилла, рождённая в год Серого Пса, месяц Щедрой Земли. Моя Родина – древний Берег Кольского моря.Тринадцать лет назад мой отец приехал сюда исполнять свой долг воина. Мама, с маленьким сыном на руках, не раздумывая последовала за мужем. Потом она будет рассказывать о дороге так:
    - Серые, низкие тучи лежали на мокрых, лишенных растительности скалах. Дорога петляла, порой полностью скрываясь в густом тумане. Она будто боялась того, что ждёт впереди, но в моём сердце не было страха, душа рвалась вперед. Хотелось кричать от радости:
    - Я вернулась! Здравствуй! Я снова нашла тебя! – так они встретились и вспомнили друг друга – наша Прародина и  Та, что Говорит с Землёй. 
    В роду матери верят, что в каждом поколении рождается одна девочка-ведьма. Долгое время это скрывали, не развивали Талант,  а его  спонтанные проявления строго наказывали. Так род стал «чистым», ведьмы не рождались. Не рождались…..?
    Крайний Север суров к чужакам, однако молодая семья вернулась Домой! Безмерна в своей щедрости наша древняя Земля: в маме здесь проснулись Силы, и это был первый   дар. Через год родилась я –Дарила. Потом были и другие дары – для неё. 
    Я – Дарила и у меня есть Талант – дар Живых Камней. 
Живые Камни – это моё знание, хотя оно и не закрыто от других людей. Чужие чувствуют его и со страхом передают легенду о «проклятом» месте, звучит она так: « Здесь никто и никогда не жил, даже растения не желают покрывать отвесные стены жутких скал. Дальше от берега – озёра, как следы оленьих копыт: такой же формы и также часто. Но горе нарушившему гладь этих вод – бездонный колодец вмиг затянет несчастного. Покатые сопки сплошь обезображены каменными проплешинами, и огромные валуны неестественно балансируют на самой малой своей кромке. Так обезобразили землю другие миры – выход нечистой силы. Злобные духи повсюду будут преследовать человека, поселившегося тут: вмешиваться, пугать детей, насылать болезни, всячески вредить, пока либо не выгонят, либо не сведут с ума».
    Легенда права лишь наполовину. Впрочем  и это довольно много для испуганных людей. Раньше здесь и вправду не жили, а ещё раньше жизнь, в том числе и человеческая, была много богаче чем сейчас, но об этом позже. Наши дома действительно стоят или пересекаются с коридорами невидимого пространства. «НЕ отвергай и будешь принят сам»-закон Живых Камней. Откуда я это знаю? –Камни учат, одаривают, помогают. Камни – они Живые!
Чему могут научить человека Камни? – не знаю, каждый поймёт что-то своё, и это будет только его Знание. Я-Дарилла рассказываю только то, что сама слышала среди камней.
Следуйте за мной и слушайте сердцем.


Глава 2
П О В О Р О Т.
    При последнем Повороте Земли, когда прошло время изменяющего действия Маятника Сил, пришли люди….. 
    Люди не пришли, они стали быть. Поворот изменил Природу Земли, разделив её на Подвижное и Неизменяющееся веками.
    Непоседливые, безумно любопытные, хрупкие в своих мягких биологических оболочках эти младшие дети Земли стали бедой, болью и - надеждой на будущее.
    Камни не могут двигаться, в них Жизнь застыла. Мудрость, память, магия, речь стихий – всё это запечатлелось в камне, но изначально стало не доступным для людей. 
    «Человек – дитя природы», - так называют люди себя. Ребёнок – это суть матери, даже если внешне они абсолютно непохожи друг на друга. Каждый человек носит в себе всю Землю: все соли и минералы, воду и все металлы, поэтому люди чувствуют Землю, обращаются к ней и любят её со всей страстью быстротечного существования. 

    Порой случается так, что в теле вновь рождённого на короткое время складывается особая цепочка минералов, и тогда этому человеку открывается определённая тай на камней. Сразу после Поворота таких людей было много. Они рассказывали свои «легенды» другим, а особо пытливые шли проверять правдивость этих рассказов. 
    Наивные дети, сколько зла вы приносите своим любопытством! Самую большую беду удалось предотвратить, но и цена оказалась немалой. Это произошло,  по меркам людей, очень давно – на заре человечества. Тогда камни ещё не потеряли окончательно своей подвижности, а духи гор были полны энергии и могущества. Всё это сохранялось лишь благодаря Кольцу Юности, или камню Алатырь. Это был дар Поворота, так как основным свойством Кольца является сохранение разума и жизни камней, ведь если Камни начнут изменяться – всё живое на поверхности будет болеть, если Земля умрёт – это конец всей жизни на планете.
_Пока Кольцо Юности будет в сохранности,
Жизнь камней будет продолжаться!---_Это первая Великая Тайна Камней. Сила её открытия была так велика, что сразу во многих младенцах сложилась соответствующая цепочка минералов, и вот к чему это привело……

Глава 3
МИЛЕНА.
    -- Милена, почему ты сегодня такая грустная? Скоро наша свадьба, даже природа радуется всё сильнее с каждым днём!
    -- Ах, Радок, тяжелый сон не даёт мне покоя. Мне снится, словно нить жизни становится всё короче и короче,а на наших сопках лежат ледяные глыбы. Чудом спасшиеся. Обессиленные люди обречённо оглядывают руины своих жилищ….. Я боюсь, что всё это сбудется.
    -- Какой странный сон, позабудь о нём скорее – повторяющиеся сны -лишь эхо прошедших времён. Посмотри вокруг: нас ждёт длинная и счастливая жизнь! Ну, улыбнись же мне, дорогая….
    Радок говорил, улыбался, заглядывал в глаза Милены, но что-то подсказывало ему, что этот сон не о прошлом.
    На следующий день Милена узнала, что её суженый ушел иэ дома. Он оставил записку:
«МОЯ  ДОРОГАЯ , ЛЮБИМАЯ  МИЛЕНА ,
ТВОЙ  СОН  НЕ ДОЛЖЕН СБЫТЬСЯ .   Я УХОЖУ ЗА КОЛЬЦОМ  ЮНОСТИ , ОНО СТАНЕТ МОИМ СВАДЕБНЫМ ПОДАРКОМ ТЕБЕ . НАША ЖИЗНЬ ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО  БУДЕТ  ДОЛГОЙ  И  СЧАСТЛИВОЙ,
ТВОЙ  РАДОК .»    Девушка смотрела на знакомый почерк, но видела вместо обещанного счастья, повторение своего сна, причем очень-очень скоро. 

    ….. Вершина самой высокой сопки. Со стороны поселка шла девушка. Вот она миновала полосу травы. Прошла поле камней – её путь лежал на противоположный отвесный склон. Там, в святилище камней,  она прислонилась к прохладной искрящейся коже Горы, и скалы содрогнулись от боли её зова:
    -- Мать Земля, услышь голос мой! Радок ушел за Кольцом Юности, я чувствую беду, мне страшно. Помоги! Защити Радока и всех нас…. Мать Земля, услышь меня, услышь меня….
    Её слышали. Обессилевшую девушку Камни притянули к себе, окутали своей заботой. Милена сидела, прижавшись лицом к скале, слёзы текли по щеке, по камню…, капли влаги проступали на граните и текли по камню, по щеке….

    Радок шел, а Камни искали способ остановить его. Юноша—носитель Знания, но не всё было открыто ему. Кольцо Юности нельзя забрать, как только оно окажется на поверхности – Камни умрут, а это значит, что Радока нужно остановить любой ценой. Но голос Милены дрожал в каждом минерале: «Помоги! Защити Радока и всех нас….» -- и текли, смешиваясь, слёзы девушки и скалы. 

Глава 4
ЗИРРИГОСТА.
    Зирригоста очень любила бывать на поверхности. Она любила танец растений, бегущую воду, порывы ветра – всё изменяющееся и стремительное. Она и сама была крайне непоседливым и подвижным духом камней, что делало её очень похожей на людей. Зирка, так она сократила своё и без того короткое детское имя, появилась в момент Поворота и была странным созданием: в ней соединились Неизменяющееся и Человек. А ещё она была единственным столь юным духом, остальные были много-много старше, и…. теряли подвижность. Их бесплотные оболочки становились тяжелыми – они попросту каменели.
    Стоял тёплый День осени. Деревья изменили цвет своей листвы, солнце покрыло поверхность земли мерцающей  позолотой, даже вода искрилась россыпью сомоцветных кристаллов. Зирригоста сидела на берегу ручья, но сегодня она не смотрела на игру воды. 
    -- Мне. Нужно. Остановить. – эти слова падающими камешками стучали в голове, - Пройдёт неделя, прежде чем Радок доберётся до этих скал, почему же так тяжело в груди? У людей там сердце. Интересно, а у меня есть сердце, или я каменею? Нет, пусть это будет сердце
Неподвижно сидела Зирка на камне, а её более чем странные мысли мчались быстрее голоса камней. Она видела идущего Радока: он ещё совсем юный, высокий, добрый, красивый, чем-то неуловимо похожий на неё - как брат на младшую сестренку.
    Зирригоста видела Милену….  Девушка и дух камней были как близнецы, но в первую минуту Зирригосте казалось, это она- Милена, и в её груди что-то сжалось до боли. Именно тогда поняла Зирка, как уберечь Радока от безрассудства, а может, это она сама готовилась совершить величайшую глупость, ведь старшие духи отвергали не только идею, но и сам факт её участия. Дело в том, что по своей природе Зирригоста была обделена магическими свойствами, и для колдовства ей приходилось тратить много сил. Но и это приносило более чем скромные результаты. Потом всё же Зирка добилась своего: Старшие перелили в неё часть своей магии, это дало Младшей не только Силы, но и сделало её материальной. Теперь почти не возможно отличить духа Зирку от девушки Милены.  
    И вот Зирригоста сидит на Берегу ручья, а смотрит в ту сторону, откуда должен прийти человек по имени Радок, и которого нужно остановить любой ценой.
-- Мне нужно его Спасти! – и боль в груди стала слабее.  

                                                                Глава 5
РАДОК.
    Радок чувствовал, что все ближе и ближе подходит к своей цели. Казалось, между ним и Кольцом протянулась прочная нить. Порой он бежал, даже  не  сознавая, что бежит. Перед мысленным взором юноши вставали странные картины:
     небо озаряют семь угрюмо-багровых солнца, океан еле колышет налитые чернотой волны;
     яркая вспышка озаряет маленький голубой шарик, и шарик начинает раскачиваться;
     ласковое желтое солнце, голубое небо, что-то двигается, порхает, заливается радостным смехом;
    тяжесть; неподвижность; Темнота….

         Радок вздрогнул и огляделся – вокруг темнота и камни, или Камни? Юноша не помнил, как попал сюда. Судя по всему, сейчас он был внутри Горы. Это не мешало ему отлично все видеть. Вдруг Радок услышал знакомый голос: « Помоги! Защити всех нас….»,- на короткое время он увидел плачущую у скалы девушку.
-- Милена! – и Радок побежал вперёд. Прямо перед ним взметнулся фонтан каменной крошки. Радок едва успел отвернуться и прикрыть глаза руками. Сильнейший удар отбросил его в сторону. 
Когда Радок пришел в себя и стал подниматься. То увидел серебристое сияние – так мерцает в лунном свете наряд невесты. 
«Ну конечно -  это Милена, она заждалась меня».
     -- Милена, я принес тебе в подарок кольцо! Оно очень красивое, тебе обязательно понравится. Смотри, вышла луна, она хочет посмотреть на твой свадебный подарок. Хочешь, я подарю тебе луну? Что же ты молчишь, милая моя?

Любовь творит чудеса. Радок чувствовал, что эту луну он действительно может снять с неба. 
Нежные, но такие холодные пальцы сжали руку. В глазах, что смотрели на него, стоял ужас. 
    -- Чего ты так испугалась? – Радок игриво подмигнул и протянул к луне свободную руку. Реальность вокруг стала плавиться, камни словно превратились в текучую воду. Этот поток подхватил его и швырнул куда-то над пропастью. 

    Ветер легонько трепал волосы, высоко в небе сияла Луна, над миром плыла тихая звездная ночь. Милена вышла из дома. Радок хорошо видел её с вершины сопки, и Милена судорожно сжимала его руку холодными пальцами.
-- Кто ты?
-- Я – Зирригоста…,-- вдруг её глаза широко распахнулись, в них отразился свет падающей звезды. 
    Радок почувствовал нарастающий гул внутри скал, и отчаянный, на пределе слышимости крик ударил по ушам: «Не-е-е-ет!»
Вспышка, скалы содрогнулись, но устояли. Эхо скорбно выдохнуло: «Зирригоста….». С надрывом всхлипнула птица: «Зирка! Зирка!» 

Глава 6
СПАСТИ ЛЮБОЙ ЦЕНОЙ.
    Кольцо притягивает Радока. Когда это стало известно, что-либо менять было уже поздно. Старшие были вынуждены сломать Цепочку Памяти юноши, однако притяжение продолжалось. Ничего не помня и не осознавая что делает, Радок продолжал двигаться к камню Алатырь. 
    Зирригоста послала ему зов Милены. Младшая надеялась, что сила любви частично восстановит помять и заставит юношу вернуться домой. Вместо этого Радок побежал не разбирая дороги. Там, впереди, его ждала пропасть. Зирригоста применила магию. Взрывной волной обоих отбросило к Кольцу Юности и Радок,  вновь стал попадать под его власть. 
Зирка, не раздумывая, зачерпнула Силу прямо у Кольца Юности и вместе с Радоком перенеслась к святилищу Камней, куда приходила Милена. 
    - Кто ты? – спросил Радок.
Зирригоста начала отвечать, но уже видела, как камень Алатырь начал погружаться внутрь Горы и потянул за собой все стоящие рядом скалы.
Старшие духи замедлили движение Камня внутрь Земли, но остановить проседание скал было не в их власти. Многие уже окаменели, так как отдали все свои Силы - даже жизненные. Другие были близки к этому.
    - Не-е-е-ет! – пронзительно закричала Зирригоста. Она не могла допустить гибели Старших духов, и не могла позволить сбыться сну Милены.
    -Я должна СПАСТИ, - и она растворилась в камне.

Своей любовью к жизни Зирка заполнила каждый разлом, каждую трещинку и застыла, не давая миру разрушиться. Она стала костями Гор. Тоненькие белые шрамики на темных телах наших сопок – это она   - Зирригоста.
Я:     - Она была так непоседлива и любила изменяться…..
Эхо: - Спасти любой ценой!
Я:     - Она и сейчас любит все живое и изменяющееся….
Эхо: - Цена любви!
Я:     - Камни – они больше чем Живые….
Эхо: - Живые, живые, живые!

ПОСЛЕСЛОВИЕ.    Наступил двенадцатый год Цикла – год Огненной Собаки. Зимней Ночью, освещенная Звездой, я прошла посвещение и получила благословление скал.
    Я – Дарила. Живые Камни – это мой мир и мой Дар. У каждого свой Источник Сил и Знаний, у меня – один, у вас – другой. Но я верю. Что мы обязательно встретимся на Дороге Мудрости.

----------


## Сказочница-мастерица

Сказка очень из мира НАВИ. :Aga: 
Как связать ее с миром Яви?

----------


## Лев

> Сказка очень из мира НАВИ.
> Как связать ее с миром Яви?


Любая сказка слушателю подсказка :Aga: 
(Сказка ложь, да в ней намёк...)
Навь и Явь - Единства Суть,
Проникшись - свяжешь
И другим расскажешь.
Только не забудь:wink:

----------


## Навь

> Сказка очень из мира НАВИ.
> Как связать ее с миром Яви?


Спасибо большое за интерес и отклик  :flower:   :Thank You: . Я о связи не думала, когда писала. Но если такой вопрос  возник, ответ лично для меня прост: все связывает непрерывный бег Коло. Все миры и проявления - суть одно. Поэтому какие бы образы мы не брали или не записывали, все равно это разговор о Жизни и Любви. :flower:

----------


## Alenajazz

*Навь*,
* Поздравляю тебя с Всемирным Днём писателя - 3 марта!*

----------


## tyty18

прекрасная сказка

----------

